# People wear belts? I am skinny.



## monopolybag (Jul 17, 2012)

Might be a dumb questions, but whatever.

OK, so I bought a pair of mountain biking shorts, a lot lighter than what I have. Should be good. BUT, I am wicked skinny, and the shorts seem a bit too big, well they are too big in the waste. I can't seem to find any shorts that fit me well just cuz I am so skinny.

Do people wear belts when mountain biking? Any negative to it that I should know of? Prior to this I usually wore basketball shorts that had a draw string.

If belts are a go, then is there any kind that is better? Or just any old belt? I got leather and also the fabric loop kind versus the holes in the belt.


----------



## monopolybag (Jul 17, 2012)

I was recommended to use a narrow nylon belt from someone.


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

An elastic belt might be a good idea if you find a regular belt hinders breathing too much. Or consider a set of suspenders under your shirt/jersey to hold the shorts. I use that on my cold weather tights as they tend to creep down while standing and climbing, so the suspenders keep them up and don't hinder deep breathing.


----------



## monopolybag (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## laztpn0i (Apr 8, 2010)

I use a simple adjustable nylon belt for the shorts that are a little to big for me now that I lost some weight. It works and it is lightweight.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

From the pop-up ads on this very page...

Karma All-Mountain Shorts


----------



## monopolybag (Jul 17, 2012)

LOL, I got adds turned off, but these look cool. Tempting. I spent $50 on mine and can return them.


----------



## spity (Mar 7, 2012)

I dropped a few pant sizes this season and have been wearing a belt with my shorts. I havent had a problem. I do wear lycra style shorts under baggy shorts I wear. I keep it loose enough to move around, but tight enough to stay up... if that makes sense. FWIW its a 5 dollar cloth dickies belt from walmart.


----------



## monopolybag (Jul 17, 2012)

what is fwiw?


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

For What It's Worth


----------



## tracke30m3 (May 26, 2011)

monopolybag said:


> Might be a dumb questions, but whatever.
> 
> OK, so I bought a pair of mountain biking shorts, a lot lighter than what I have. Should be good. BUT, I am wicked skinny, and the shorts seem a bit too big, well they are too big in the waste. I can't seem to find any shorts that fit me well just cuz I am so skinny.
> 
> ...


Why not exchange it for one that's a size (or two) smaller?


----------



## yourdy (Aug 4, 2012)

I have been wearing a belt this year. I have dropped a couple pant sizes and just can't afford new short so out came the belt. I haven't felt any ill effects from it at all. It's even a medium leather belt that I was a little concerned about using but all seems good.


----------



## monopolybag (Jul 17, 2012)

tracke30m3 said:


> Why not exchange it for one that's a size (or two) smaller?


Because it is hard to find shorts that are long enough being so skinny.


----------



## DaBigBR (Aug 13, 2012)

I wear a nylon belt with a metal buckle (often referred to as an "instructor" belt) when I ride. It's a bit on the heavy and stiffer side, but it supports a phone and firearm well, not to mention holding up the pants.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

monopolybag said:


> Might be a dumb questions, but whatever.
> 
> OK, so I bought a pair of mountain biking shorts, a lot lighter than what I have. Should be good. BUT, I am wicked skinny, and the shorts seem a bit too big, well they are too big in the waste. I can't seem to find any shorts that fit me well just cuz I am so skinny.
> 
> ...


Use suspenders.


----------



## OP4guy (Jul 16, 2011)

I use Wilderness products frequent flyer belts:
Frequent Flyer Belt: Tactical Gear, Tactical Equipment, Duty Belts, Slings, USA

No idea what your price range might be but they are a great belt though maybe a little stiff for your application. Toting around 3lbs of firearm hardware all day and it takes the abuse like a champ. There is no way mountain biking is gonna hurt it.


----------



## kri$han (Apr 15, 2009)

i have an el-cheapo cloth belt with 2 D-rings.

it holds my shorts up while riding.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a pair of Pearl Izumi MTBR shorts - liner and shorts in one - and they have belt loops. I can only assume they meant for someone to wear a belt with them...

I would go with a nylon belt, too, or just exchange what you have for a size smaller if possible. 

Otherwise, try it out and see if it feels uncomfortable.


----------



## T.toomey (May 29, 2012)

If you don't like the feeling or what ever belt use small rope or shoe lace and just tie it up like skaters do works good if you tie it right


----------



## monopolybag (Jul 17, 2012)

OP4guy said:


> I use Wilderness products frequent flyer belts:
> Frequent Flyer Belt: Tactical Gear, Tactical Equipment, Duty Belts, Slings, USA
> 
> No idea what your price range might be but they are a great belt though maybe a little stiff for your application. Toting around 3lbs of firearm hardware all day and it takes the abuse like a champ. There is no way mountain biking is gonna hurt it.


This stuff looks cool and useful. Thanks!


----------



## g3rG (Aug 29, 2009)

I typically wear a belt. The best one that I have found so far is the one that came with the Endura Humvee shorts. They make a 3/4 version of those shorts if you want them to reach below the knees.

gerG


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

I use a Dickies Leather double hole belt..


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Check out the "outlaw bullet" shorts...has a built-in belt thingey.

Men's Mountain bike shorts, Loose casual fit baggy cycling short for mtb biking and bicycle touring


----------



## ezyrydr (Jul 21, 2007)

I actually had to fold over the waist band of mine to tighen them up a little because I had the adjustable velcro at max and no belt loops. Nothing wrong with a belt, you don't want the crotch of your shorts to get caught on your seat when you need to get behind it on a downhill section.

FWIW
Buffalo Springfield - For What It's Worth 1967 - YouTube


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

monopolybag said:


> Because it is hard to find shorts that are long enough being so skinny.


ive found inseam lengths to stay pretty consistant among waist size, it varies by maybe 1'' from small to large.


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

monopolybag said:


> Might be a dumb questions, but whatever.
> 
> OK, so I bought a pair of mountain biking shorts, a lot lighter than what I have. Should be good. BUT, I am wicked skinny, and the shorts seem a bit too big, well they are too big in the waste. I can't seem to find any shorts that fit me well just cuz I am so skinny.
> 
> ...


Or,


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

Bib shorts exist for a reason. No issues with belts and way more comfortable for us skinny tall guys.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

What waist size and inseam measurements are you after?
I make mountain bike bib shorts, so this information would help my market research. Our 28" waist baggy short currently has a 12.75" inseam.

I'm really not a fan of wearing a belt on the bike as I find they can be inflexible or can dig into my gut, so baggies suspended from bibs for me, but +1 on suspenders or bibs in general.


----------

